# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  Moving from Island soon - Have Larger Items to Sell

## rene5975

Hello!

I will be leaving the island soon after an extended stay and have a few large items that I would like to sell rather than figure out how to ship them home. I am living in Negril.

Items include:
Living Room Sectional
Access 125 Suzuki Scooter

I will post pictures soon. Items are in very good condition. 

Prices are negotiable. Please message me if interested. 

Thanks!

----------


## rene5975

Pics below:

----------


## Vince

Like the scooter!

----------


## HedoScott

How much for the Scooter?

----------


## mick

> Pics below:


How much ?

----------


## captaind & Linston

http://tunein.com/radio/Jamaican-Roots-Radio-s187986/

----------


## johng

captaind & Linston,

Interesting radio, thanks

----------


## irie luv

Is the scooter still for sale?

----------

